
Can I build Android and Chrome for my phone? - javajosh
This is an experiment to determine whether or not Android (and Chrome) are really open source. And, since I&#x27;m not much of a systems programmer it will give me a tour of my machine&#x27;s capabilities in that regard. I&#x27;m comfy at the command line and am fluent in both Linux and OSX. My phone happens to me a Moto G, if that matters. (I also have access to a Galaxy S7 and Nexus 6P). Thanks!
======
nwrk
Welcome and go ahead

[0] [https://www.chromium.org/Home](https://www.chromium.org/Home) [1]
[https://www.chromium.org/getting-involved](https://www.chromium.org/getting-
involved)

